# Is it ok to test tomorrow?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

If I OV'ed cd 14 and tomorrow will be cd 27 will it be ok to test do you think? (cycle length is usually cd 29/30)


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry, Nikki, no idea hun.

Fingers crossed anyway!!

Sallywags


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Nikki,

I would not like to say for definate, but I think it would be alright.  Sorry I cant help any further but perhaps there are other ladies on here who might have a better idea than me.  It's entirely up to you at the end of the day.
Good Luck for when you test.

       
Emma
x x x x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Mrs Nikki-I haven't got any advise but wanted to come wish you   for whenever you decide to test. Take care. Sending you some

      

Love Mel***


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Nikki,

I would say that if you ovulated on cd 14, you would get a more reliable hpt if you waited until cd 28/29. BUT.. saying that, if i was in your shoes i would test tomorrow as i am the worlds most impatient person and think you have done well to wait until now!! Wishing you masses of luck,

L xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi

I waited til the day AF was due (in my case d2 but whatever you decide to do  hun, I have everything crossed for you.

IF it is a BFN then dont be downbeat as it could be a tad early too.

Let us know sweetie

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh I soooooooooooooooo do not know what to do


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Soooooooo?

What's the news, nikki?  Did you or didn't you?!?!

Sallywags


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tell us Nikki - did you test?        Dh has already hidden all the HPT cos I am already getting the urge to test and I am not due until Monday


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh babes,   

thinking of you babes


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nikki


----------

